# 2WW



## Ladybird25 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi again Everyone

I joined up a while back whilst I was still having Buserelin and Menopur injections, but I haven't posted for a while as I've been trying to make sense of everything and have been totally preoccupied. This thread is probably more for the first timers, like me. Just thought I'd lay out how the last stage goes - in the hope it takes away some of the unknown and the fear.

On the 2nd July, I went for an appointment with the hope that I'd be prepped for the egg retrieval on 5th but unfortunately, my eggs weren't quite big enough, which I was so disappointed about! After 6 weeks of injections, I was starting to feel like a pin cushion and like I couldn't even take one more day of them! This feeling soon passed as I was assured that it would not be too much longer. Anyway, I had another scan on 5th and a lot of my eggs were between 16 and 20 so they gave me a dose of Pregnyl to take home with me and scheduled me for 8th for egg retrieval. That night, I had my last dose of Menopur and the following morning, the last dose of Buserelin. On the Wednesday, it was a day off from any treatment (what a treat!) except I had bad diarrhoea all day (typical!). Actually, I did have the shot of Pregnyl at night and it was no different to the menopur injections so no biggie at all.

The night before the egg collection, they told me to fast so I couldn't have any food after midnight and no fluids after 6am. As the retrieval was at 9am, it wasn't too big of a deal. We went in and the nurses were lovely. They settled us in to our room and I was weighed etc. Then I was given the lovely surgical smock and the delightful socks to wear and was taken to theatre. It wasn't scary at all and they put me out immediately. I woke up an hour and a half later and they took me back to the room where hubby was waiting. They wanted us to stay and took regular checks of temperature and blood pressure. After 4 hours, I felt a little tender and a bit tired but we went home. They gave us the progesterone pessaries, to be taken twice a day, once in the morning and once at night to start straight away.

I felt exhausted for about two days and had sharp pains developing in my abdomen. Although I had worried this was due to egg retrieval, it was actually due to constipation from the pessaries! An unfortunately side effect! It was an uncomfy few days but the nurses told us that they’d collected 16 eggs. The next day after egg retrieval, the nurse called to say that they’d been able to fertilise 11 eggs. We were thrilled as we had been convinced that hubby’s sperm might not have been up to it on the day!

The nurse called each day to update us and luckily for us, we managed to get 4 to day 5 blasto. Because I’m 24, they strongly suggested only 1 embryo be put back (and even gave us a picture of it!). I was really worried about the procedure as there is no anaesthetic etc but actually, it really isn’t that bad. You lie on the table, they insert the speculum and then a thin tube, wash out the uterus (didn’t feel it) and then plant the embryo (didn’t feel it). The only part I felt was the insertion and removal of the speculum and the fact that I had a full bladder and the nurse was giving me an ultrasound at the same time (must keep it in!)

Anyway, so that was on Tuesday, so I’m now nearly 4 days past transfer. This is the hardest bit as I suspected. Every little twinge (or lack thereof) is questioned and the days are so long! I’m usually a good sleeper but because I have to get up early to put the pessary in and then lay flat for half an hour, in order to do this before work, I’m getting up at like 6am having not gotten to sleep til 1 or 2.

Symptoms (or feelings) I’ve had so far are:

EXTREME tiredness
Bloating
Weight gain (8lbs!!!!!)
Mood swings
Low mood
Tender boobs

I’ve read and found that the progesterone pessaries can mimic pregnancy AND impending period symptoms, so the worst part is that you really can’t even guess what’s going on. It could be anything.

Some sources suggest that the embryo takes up to 5 days to evolve and attach to the uterus lining and that when it does, you might experience spotting and cramping. I haven’t had any symptom to suggest it’s going one way or the other, which is so frustrating. I’m trying to keep myself busy. I’ve been told that I shouldn’t do a test for at least a week from now and it’s driving me mad!I know there’s no point to it but I just want to know!

Anyway – I hope this post is useful to people coming up to the end of injections who are scared or worried about the final stages. Please let me know if you have any questions about what I’ve experienced – will be more than happy to tell all. I hope the length doesn’t put people off!

Good luck to us all - keep hoping and dreaming!


----------



## sarahxx (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladybird

I have just read your post and thought i would reply to say Hi, as we are at the exact same stage of our treatment. I am 27 and are currently doing our first IVF after years of trying and operations foe Endo and i also have pcos. I too had my ET on Tuesday so today is day 4 of the dreaded 2ww. I also had one blast put back.

I cant believe how hard the wait is, i am already running out of patience and my clinic have given me OTD of 27/07. I have had a lot of pains and stuff but like you i think a lot is down to the pessaries and constipation, i can suffer from this anyway, so pessaries aren't helping.

I thought maybe we could buddy up and help each other through this wait as we are at the exact same stage?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Sarah xx


----------



## kiki44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am in a very similar place to you two. I am 28 and am 5 days past ET. I had 2 blasts put back. I am going crazy. I have had a lot of cramping the last 3 days, occasionally feeling nauseous and very very tired. I know it can be the crinone that can make you feel like this, today I really feel like it hasn't work and that my period will start any time. This is our 2nd attempt, and it is no easier!. In some ways you don't want to be positive as it is further to fall if it doesn't work, but there is always that hope. I still have 8 days until OTD and I swear the days are standing still!


----------



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Me too. OTD is 3rd August. I've had lots of cramping, also the constipation, which I've never had on previous cycles and is very unpleasant and painful. I'm feeling very tired and I've also gained 8lbs since my EC. My body looks totally different from when I started the cycle, it's really not good! I'm analysing every single twinge and feeling and trying not to but it's so hard not knowing if it's worked or not. The 2ww is by far the hardest part of all this. 

As luck would have it our holiday with the stepkids starts tomorrow. We didn't plan it this way, but we come back the day before I'm due to test. I'm hoping to get lots of distraction while we're away and keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't come and ruin the holiday. Fortunately, the progesterone's always held it off in my failed cycles before so it should be fine. 

Will be thinking of you all over the next two weeks and praying to see lots of BFPs here when I get back on Monday.

V xx


----------



## sarahxx (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

just thought I would do a quick post to let you know that we got our BFP! We are over the moon and can't believe it. It just goes to show it really only does take 1 as that is all we had put back.

Try not to worry about cramps etc I had them everyday from et and am still getting them now. Also my (.)(.) have been very painful all along.

Wishing you all good luck and hope to see some more BFP soon.

Sarahxx


----------



## kiki44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning,

Congratulations Sarah. 

AFM I am plodding along. I have serious doubts that it has worked as am having a lot of AF pains. Also, from EC until yesterday my (.)(.)s have been really painful, but it seems to have eased. I am trying to think that its the HCG injection leaving my body, but can't help thinking that my hormones are kicking in and its all over. Its so hard.

Hope everyone doing ok and trying to stay positive, sorry for the negative post
x


----------

